# I would love to learn, and figure out my dogs ped!



## doubledee23 (Oct 10, 2013)

He's a red nose and has a white coat on his chest

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Do you have a ped link? Or the registered names of both parents?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

doubledee23 said:


> He's a red nose and has a white coat on his chest
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Do you have his pedigree? People here can help you out, but you'll need to have at least his sire and dams name.


----------



## doubledee23 (Oct 10, 2013)

I got him from a friend who didn't know how to take care of his dogs all I can get is pictures and their names but I doubt they'll be registered

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

doubledee23 said:


> I got him from a friend who didn't know how to take care of his dogs all I can get is pictures and their names but I doubt they'll be registered
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It will be impossible to find out the pedigree without knowing the lineage of the parents.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doubledee23 (Oct 10, 2013)

I will find out about his parents and get back to you, thanks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

